# Help me ID this wheel



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out what I have on an 06 GTO that I recently acquired. The wheels are 19's, and the center logo has an N or a Z, with an oval around it, and a line. If you recognize this logo, please let me know what brand it is. Any help much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

magpie5 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what I have on an 06 GTO that I recently acquired. The wheels are 19's, and the center logo has an N or a Z, with an oval around it, and a line. If you recognize this logo, please let me know what brand it is. Any help much appreciated. Thanks.



I ran a google image search of this rim and came up empty handed


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

The markings on the inside of these wheels:

MHT
HT-0.5
572985


----------



## magpie5 (May 23, 2015)

Finally figured this one out.

Neeper Moxy Black 191

https://www.wheelsandspinners.com/product.php?productid=826&cat=0&page=1


----------

